# استراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( المخدرات ... طريق إلى الهلاك !!! ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (22 مارس 2014)

*استراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( المخدرات ... طريق إلى الهلاك !!! ) ...*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*






















المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصورة جماعية مع المشاركين في الملتقى التدريبي الأول للصحة والسلامة المهنية ( صنعاء ... اليمن / مارس 2014 )


*عناوين التواصل** :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة






المدرب / جمعة سلامة






المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------

